# Hobie Model/Dealer Recommendation



## MillerTime

So I am in the market for a hobie. I haven't really seen anything on the forum lately for sale and I checked craigslist to no avail. First off I was wondering if anyone had any input on which model they liked best for fishing. Also where are people getting their hobies around here? Are people buying them from the local tackle shops or other places. I am in the market for either a new or used one as long as it is in decent shape. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 16983

I believe there was an outcast on Mobile's craigslist a couple of days ago, if you are interested


----------



## MillerTime

HankHill said:


> I believe there was an outcast on Mobile's craigslist a couple of days ago, if you are interested


Thanks I just checked that one out. If it is the same one that you are referring to it says that it is a '98 model. Preferably I would like to get something newer than that.

Upon doing some more checking I found a couple other pro anglers, one in Mobile and one in Gulfport, MS. So I know theres already a thread on here about whether or not hobies are worth the money which I believe they are but for the people that have hobies is it worth it o get the pro angler vs any of the other models since they do cost quite a bit more?


----------



## chaps

Key sailing in Pensacola beach and liquid Surf in ft walton beach are the two dealers in the area for hobie. I bought mine new in Pensacola and they give u 10% off accessories. You can test drive all three. I went with the outback. The revolution was a little narrow for my taste and the pro angler was bigger than I wanted. I looked at a couple used but they seem to hold there value well so I opted to spend the extra $ and bought new and rig it the way I liked.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I really like the outbacks, but I sorta wished I had tried the Pro Angler before making a decision I don't regret it ill probably end up with one of each eventually lol ..
Glad I didn't scare you away from kayaking lol


----------



## MillerTime

ox you definitely didn't steer me away. In fact it was quite the opposite. I think my wife might kill me but I could get out fishing much more often than I do with my boat since it would be easier to take out and with all the bad weather for going offshore I could stay inshore with the yak.

chaps you said the pro angler was too big for what you wanted...I mean on the hobie website it is listed under their "boat" section and is about a foot and a half longer. Was it just too roomy for you or did you need something smaller for another reason? Just trying to get some different perspectives.

I found a pro angler that was rigged up with a fish finder and trolling motor already. Is there anyone on here that has or really has the need for the trolling motor. I get the fishfinder and would probably put one on whatever one I got anyways.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I saw the one you were talking about I don't think id get one with a trolling motor because then you have to carry around a battery, keep it charged , stuff like that I like being able to just go! would be nice on those days you peddle to far and don't feel like peddling back in the wind lol. Another downside is i'm pretty sure since it has a motor you have to register it I doubt its very much each year but still another thing to worry about.


----------



## azevedo16

How shallow can you go and still pedel the hobie kayaks?


----------



## MillerTime

Lat weekend we were in probably around a 1-1.5' and at that point you can't peddle fully but you take take some short peddles and still move a bit. It was easier at that point to just paddle around.


----------



## MillerTime

ox I just did a little research and it seems that anything that is powered with a motor needs to be titled and registered.


----------



## chaps

For me it just seemed bigger and bulkier than I needed or wanted. The revolution was definitely the fastest with a narrow hull but didnt feel as stable to me. The outback seemed the best fit with a lot of space. I didn't want to mess with a trailer and the outback I can slide in the back of my truck. I guess overall it is what I liked the best when I tried them all


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

I don't know exactly where you are, but if you are ever in the Tallahassee area, you should check out The Wilderness Way. I worked there while going to school. Everyone there is extremly knowledgable, and they carry a bunch of hobies. Our most popular for fishing was the outback. The pro-angler is great for fishing ponds and lakes, and could be used in big water, but it is very heavy. You won't get anywhere near as far in that boat. I personally liked the revolution. I know it is narrower (and faster!) than the outback, but as far as kayaks go, hobies are all very stable. Yes, it is less stable than the outback, but how much stability do you really need. With a little experience, you will be surprised at how stable even very narrow boats feel. With that being said, try to paddle them both first. What it really comes down to is what you like the best. I like the revolution, but you may feel differently. (Actually, even the revolution felt to wide and bulky for me, but I normally paddle very narrow touring boats. Contrary to popular belief, they can be fished out of.)

http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/


----------



## penskayak1

Fairhope Boat Co. (251-928-3417) has the largest selection in the South East. Chech them out online.


----------



## bbarton13

most all tourneys you are not allowed to use a trolling motor also! just something to keep in mind!


----------



## MillerTime

bbarton13 said:


> most all tourneys you are not allowed to use a trolling motor also! just something to keep in mind!


Not really that interested in getting that one with the trolling motor it was just kind of an extra for me in case I ever needed it. I see you have the pro angler. What was your reasoning behind getting the bigger pro angler than getting one of the other hobie models.


----------



## bbarton13

my first exp. in kayak fishing was in a unstable kayak that i flipped and lost my all my gear, and also got tired of fighting the crowds at the pier for cobia so i decided to get the most stable and the best one to stand and sight fish from. also the seat!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

bbarton13 said:


> my first exp. in kayak fishing was in a unstable kayak that i flipped and lost my all my gear, and also got tired of fighting the crowds at the pier for cobia so i decided to get the most stable and the best one to stand and sight fish from. also the seat!


Thats the reason I went with the PA. I cand stand up sight fish and fight fish standing up. Can't wait until ling season!! Its also nice during cold weather to be able to stand up and take a leak:thumbsup:
Down side it is one heavy SOB! I need to start lifting weights lol.
My next kayak is gonna be a revolution. I want something fast to shoot a few miles out, get my snapper and get back in with.
I got my PA at Fairhope boat company, the same people own Pensacola Kayak and Sail.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



Caddy Yakker said:


> bbarton13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first exp. in kayak fishing was in a unstable kayak that i flipped and lost my all my gear, and also got tired of fighting the crowds at the pier for cobia so i decided to get the most stable and the best one to stand and sight fish from. also the seat!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the reason I went with the PA. I cand stand up sight fish and fight fish standing up. Can\'t wait until ling season!! Its also nice during cold weather to be able to stand up and take a leak:thumbsup:
> Down side it is one heavy SOB! I need to start lifting weights lol.
> My next kayak is gonna be a revolution. I want something fast to shoot a few miles out, get my snapper and get back in with.
> I got my PA at Fairhope boat company, the same people own Pensacola Kayak and Sail.
Click to expand...

I agree my next yak will either be the revo or the ai. Standing up to pee is great lol. And its perfect in the winter because i dont get wet one bit! I havent wore waterproof clothes at all


----------



## MillerTime

Just curious why the two of you are saying that your next one isn't going to be a pa. Is that because you are getting another one to have a second for different uses or to replace your current pa's?


----------



## oxbeast1210

Cause the revolution cuts through the water like butter. The outback is in between


----------



## bbarton13

no the pa is my first choice but i would like to have a second one thats faster for offshore


----------



## MillerTime

OK that makes sense.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

MillerTime said:


> Just curious why the two of you are saying that your next one isn't going to be a pa. Is that because you are getting another one to have a second for different uses or to replace your current pa's?


Thats because we both already have a PA which is very stable but not very fast, heavy and not great for long distances. I would like a revo for long distance trips out in the GOM. I want a pa and a revo for diff types of fishing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

He beat me to it lol


----------



## MillerTime

Well I don't really plan on taking it out into the gulf too much. I mean I probably will just to do it but that is what my boat is for. I m getting the kayak to do more inshore with the occasional trip out into the gulf. I have another couple questions.

1. How do you guys transport your pa's? DO you trailer them or maybe put them in the bed of your truck?
2. Is the weight an issue for you at all in loading/unloading and getting it into the water?
3. I see that the only real difference between the 2010 and 2011 is where the steering control is at. Do you guys think that either one works better for you?


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I put mine in the bed of my truck. I have a trailer I could use but then I would have to pay lauch fees at the boat ramp.
When my pa is loaded down I can barely pull it up a hill at the end of the day. I had Breeze fabricators build me a beach cart because they don't sell carts big enough for the pa. I have 19" balloon tires on mine.


----------



## EODangler

Not mine, but found this on CL.


http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2757761388.html


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

EODangler said:


> Not mine, but found this on CL.
> 
> 
> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2757761388.html


That is a great price for a used one.


----------



## MillerTime

I still have to go actually check the pa out hopefully sometime this week if I can get over to Pensacola sometime but I think that I am leaning towards getting a pa instead of the outback. Ive been doing a bunch of research today about what type of fishfinder/gps to get.


----------



## EODangler

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/2011-hobie-pro-angler-fs-$2200-104592/


----------



## wyld3man

The best way to get the PA around is by trailer, it makes it much easier. I have the trolly that hobie makes so all I do is slide it off the trailer until the rear scupper holes are off the trailer, slide the trolly in them and then push it completely off. Once I get to the water I will just lift the rear of the yak up until the trolly falls off or just pull it into the water until it is in about 2-3 feet of water so I dont have to lift it up and vice versa for loading. This is easy to do alone. I have launched it off the beach many times, you just have to find beach access areas that are flat and have no stairs to launch alone. I think it weighs 70lbs empty and mine is well over 100 rigged with the live well, gear etc. I have found that it is a smooth ride in rough water if you fill the forward hatch with ice, it seems to cut through the slop. It is a big bulky SOB but I love it. Once in the water it is like driving a Cadie and there is room for a ton of gear. I think the total payload is 600 lbs which is way more than what a normal yak can handle. I have the Lowrance X4 Pro(think thats what it is called) and installed it with the Hobie install kit which makes it easy. It runs off 8 AA bats and if you get the lithium ones it runs a long time. If you end up getting a PA and trailer it look into the saddles Hobie makes. I did not use them at first and had trouble with the yak sliding around during transit.The saddles really lock it down and make it easier to load and unload as well as a good way to store it. The only time I take it off the trailer is to launch it. If you want to buy new and cant locate one try Austin Canoe and Kayak. I ordered from them and received free shipping, no tax and 10% off accessories. I think it took the yak to get here in 3 days with standard shipping. Hope this helps


----------



## Caddy Yakker

wyld3man said:


> The best way to get the PA around is by trailer, it makes it much easier. I have the trolly that hobie makes so all I do is slide it off the trailer until the rear scupper holes are off the trailer, slide the trolly in them and then push it completely off. Once I get to the water I will just lift the rear of the yak up until the trolly falls off or just pull it into the water until it is in about 2-3 feet of water so I dont have to lift it up and vice versa for loading. This is easy to do alone. I have launched it off the beach many times, you just have to find beach access areas that are flat and have no stairs to launch alone. I think it weighs 70lbs empty and mine is well over 100 rigged with the live well, gear etc. I have found that it is a smooth ride in rough water if you fill the forward hatch with ice, it seems to cut through the slop. It is a big bulky SOB but I love it. Once in the water it is like driving a Cadie and there is room for a ton of gear. I think the total payload is 600 lbs which is way more than what a normal yak can handle. I have the Lowrance X4 Pro(think thats what it is called) and installed it with the Hobie install kit which makes it easy. It runs off 8 AA bats and if you get the lithium ones it runs a long time. If you end up getting a PA and trailer it look into the saddles Hobie makes. I did not use them at first and had trouble with the yak sliding around during transit.The saddles really lock it down and make it easier to load and unload as well as a good way to store it. The only time I take it off the trailer is to launch it. If you want to buy new and cant locate one try Austin Canoe and Kayak. I ordered from them and received free shipping, no tax and 10% off accessories. I think it took the yak to get here in 3 days with standard shipping. Hope this helps


Just the hull alone weighs 88 lbs, fully rigged means how it comes when you buy it, with all the hardware it is 135 lbs before you add anything to it.


----------



## wyld3man

Caddy Yakker said:


> Just the hull alone weighs 88 lbs, fully rigged means how it comes when you buy it, with all the hardware it is 135 lbs before you add anything to it.


It doesn't seem like that much, guess I am stronger than I thought


----------



## MillerTime

I was actually thinking about putting it in the bed of my truck with the tbar that slides into the hitch receiver and strapping it down for the time being. Always open to new ideas though. For those that use a trailer I have seen people buying small trailer kits or re-purposing jet ski trailers. Is this the way you guys go or do something different.


----------



## wyld3man

The truck bed should work. I use a small boat trailer that I slightly modified


----------



## pompanopete

I have a truck bed extender for my outback and it works fine. I think if I had a PA I would think trailer for it down the road.


----------



## MillerTime

I bought the truck bed extender and it works fine for now. I really just dont want to deal with a trailer for a kayak.


----------



## beachsceneguy

true electric motors require registration, etc. the pro angler is nice, but a little heavy. it is great for inshore. very comfortable.


----------



## navkingfisher

I love my outback, its the 4th yak I've had. Upgraded from my Quest this summer I got a sail for it that is just a hoot! Stable, planning on using it to get in from offshore this year. I definately say go to Kirk Newkirks Key sailing...been going there for years(used to race catamarans) He'll let you test drive anything, great guy. I have to many hobies cannot justify getting the Revolution also. I have to drag to the Gulf in Navarre and get up a 4 ft. seawall at my house so a PA would not work for me. Watched BBarton13 launch his out of the back of his p.u. looked easy enough. Good Luck!


----------



## navkingfisher

I meant hobbies.


----------



## XWILLX

you really dont need a motor of any kind if you have a hobie with a mirage drive you'll fly through the water but having a motor would be nice to cruise around bays and large areas


----------



## XWILLX

you can go to brad at sunjammers on highway 79:thumbsup: he has a used hobie sport right now!


----------



## MillerTime

XWILLX said:


> you can go to brad at sunjammers on highway 79:thumbsup: he has a used hobie sport right now!


I was looking back through this post and couldn't find that I mentioned that I bought a pro angler already but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*Outback*

I like the outback. It's portable and with the turbo fins alot of bang for the buck. Good Luck.


----------



## penskayak1

Fairhope Boat Co. has the best selection in the southeast. 251-928-3417. Check them out before buying one.


----------

